# Need Help Identifying Tractor



## mastercraft32in (May 19, 2011)

Hey guys I need some help identifying my tractor, I have looked everywhere it seems and can't find the info I need on the net so its time to ask for help. The Lawn Tractor in question is a Mastercraft 32" deck 8hp. I bought it off a farmer just east of where I live for $45!

Here is the problem it is missing a drive belt. The engine has been replaced with a 14.5hp engine almost brand new. I called a few places about the drive belt and they told me that there are 2 different possibilities (32" belt and a 38" belt) The sticker is still under the seat but it is extremely difficult to read. Here are the numbers I got. Jut as a side note these numbers are not 100% correct I had to guess at a few of them.

130-3070515
095438

So If you could please help me with any info possible it would be greatly appreciated. Here are some pictures to help.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! Is the drive pulley orignal? If it was me I would buy both with the understanding with the supplier I would be returning one of them.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

For some strange reason Mastercraft reminds me of Craftman,maybe good service Sears service tech could shine little light

Do you have means of taking mower to those dealers so they can measure,also style of belt needed.


----------



## mastercraft32in (May 19, 2011)

While I do have a means of taking the tractor to a repair shop I would like to try and attempt the install myself. I am not sure if the drive pully is the same the man who installed the engine never mentioned it. I really wish I could find out the actual model number so I could find a manual online.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The issue might be if its the original engine pulley as well - id go the easy route and use either a broken belt or piece of rope to get the proper length and try to match it up.

MTD's run a 1/2" wide belt ( wider then most tractor belts) - there also needs to be some slack in the belt if the tractor runs a variable drive pulley ( if its too tight, the clutch wont work).

You might have to get a couple different length belts till you find a correct one then return the others.


My dad had that issue with the deck belt on his 88 MTD- MTD said it was a certain length and it actually turned out to be just a lil bit short, altho with use they do stretch some.


----------



## johndeere8 (May 21, 2011)

*I had the same problem with my statesman mower*



mastercraft32in said:


> Hey guys I need some help identifying my tractor, I have looked everywhere it seems and can't find the info I need on the net so its time to ask for help. The Lawn Tractor in question is a Mastercraft 32" deck 8hp. I bought it off a farmer just east of where I live for $45!
> 
> Here is the problem it is missing a drive belt. The engine has been replaced with a 14.5hp engine almost brand new. I called a few places about the drive belt and they told me that there are 2 different possibilities (32" belt and a 38" belt) The sticker is still under the seat but it is extremely difficult to read. Here are the numbers I got. Jut as a side note these numbers are not 100% correct I had to guess at a few of them.
> 
> ...


Go to mowparts.com they show picture of the hoods from there you can find your part


----------



## johndeere8 (May 21, 2011)

While we are on the subject of mtd's . My clutch pedal is stuck to far back to work properly.


----------



## johndeere8 (May 21, 2011)

you might want visit mowparts.com . they have pictures of hoods . that helped me locate my
part.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*mastercraft*

Mastercraft tractors & pushmowers were made by MTD,for Sears,TSC,and many chain stores(much like Huskee).Yours,according to the serial#,was made in 1980.Unfortunately,MTD doesn't list parts that far back on these models,but there are several sites online for parts,and some manuals,as well.You might,also,find a different TYPE from that year,that MTD made.Many of them are the same tractors,with a different name(i.e. PRO Gold,etc.).They simply changed the style,colors,etc.as GM/Ford does.Same frame,engine,trans....different name/model#. Good luck!


----------



## mastercraft32in (May 19, 2011)

alright guys just finished installing the new drive belt I bought the only two drive belts from canadian tire for 2002 and previous the one fits pretty well. I took it for a rip around the yard with great success. I just need to figure out how to adjust the brake/clutch pedal I think the belt is a tad bit tight it still seems to engage a little even when the clutch is pushed in.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You can adjust the clutch linkage, one end is adjustable ( unfortunately youll need to remove the deck to get to it) - however, belts will scretch some over time.


----------



## 1500cc (Jun 12, 2011)

mastercraft32in said:


> alright guys just finished installing the new drive belt I bought the only two drive belts from canadian tire for 2002 and previous the one fits pretty well. I took it for a rip around the yard with great success. I just need to figure out how to adjust the brake/clutch pedal I think the belt is a tad bit tight it still seems to engage a little even when the clutch is pushed in.


What were the two belt sizes? We have the same mower, but aren't sure of the right belts to get for it. When we got it, it would move, but only at one speed no matter which 'gear' we put it in. We're thinking the belts might be old and worn out (I think the front one was 48" and the back one 41").


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

In your case, id go thru the tractor- check the brakes, variable pulley setup- the vari drive pulley is supposed to rotate, the center is supposed to slide up and down, plus the whole assembly should move forward and backward in the tractor.

I have a 97 mastercut , the PO put too tight of belt on the back, which effectively made the tractor run super fast ( too fast to mow with).

You can contact MTD directly to verify what belts are used on the tractor- my dad did for his 88 MTD - youll need the info from the data tag on the chassis.

Heres the number:

1-800-269-6215

Business Hours: Mon. - Fri. 8am - 6pm & Sat. 9am - 5pm EST


----------



## 1500cc (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the response ... it seems that the belts were the right size, but the spring on the variable pulley wasn't the correct one. We drilled some different holes to get more tension on it, and now we have all the 'gears'. We don't have a neutral yet, but are giving the belts a chance to wear in before we go adjusting things any more.


----------

